# march throwdown chicken Q view



## treegje (Apr 9, 2010)

My Ingredients

Chicken breast
Slices bacon
Rub
Basil tomato sauce
slice cheese
Ground mozzarella

Not all ingredients are on the picture 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








Cut the fillets into strips






Rub the strips
And put a strip of cheese between



Roll it into a sausage with bacon around, and rub again



On the smoker



Now they smoked



Back in the kitchen
Take a baking dish, pour the tomato basil sauce in it
Top with the chicken and garnish with fresh basil




Sprinkle some ground mozzarella on top


Back to the smoker



Finally finished



The known result



I still wanted to share that with you all

Geert


----------



## chefrob (Apr 9, 2010)

i think it is a staight forward dish (that is a compliment) and with a side of angelhair would be nice with a salad and glass of wine. nic job!!!


----------



## meatball (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks delicious! I agree, that with a side of pasta and a glass of red would make me very happy.


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm there, too. Pasta, salad and red wine, or even an ice cold Peroni.  This looks like a great dish for a pot luck, too.


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 9, 2010)

Love it & that bacon crisped perfectly. That's the main thing I still need to work on. Did you need to probe the chicken being cut up like that or did you just timit??


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 9, 2010)

Those Look Great Geert...  Great Job...


----------



## meateater (Apr 9, 2010)

Great job Geert! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That dish looks great!


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 10, 2010)

I was wondering if that was yours Geert. You did something like that a while back and it also was really good. Jam up dish.


----------



## caveman (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree but for me, add a fork.  How was I gonna taste it through the monitor!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 good job done well.


----------



## treegje (Apr 10, 2010)

We have eaten it with pasta yum yum
Thanks for looking


----------



## jacobtia (Mar 16, 2011)

This looks AWESOME!!!! I am actually thinkin of doin this dish this weekend. So, treegje....what temps and times on this sexy clucker?


----------



## billbo (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow does that look good!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 25, 2011)

Pasta? Give me a loaf of bread with that goodness


----------

